# I won’t be doing that again (Scary)



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2022)

*I won’t be doing that again (Scary)*​


It’s about time to put the Bee traps up again, so there are 11 traps that have to go up.
Only one of them goes up without the use of a ladder, so Mrs Bear was going to put that one up.
So she goes out there with the trap, and she couldn’t find the Hanger screw where I told her it was.

I figured it must be there, so I wanted to go check for myself.
I didn’t know if I could go out there & back without dragging an oxygen line through the front door, so I did a little test.
I put my Oximeter on my finger to do a test.
It read 98% with the oxygen on.
I took it off & waited.
After 1 minute it was at 96%.
After 2 minutes it was 94%
Then 93%, 92%, 92%, 93%,94%, 93%, 92%, 93%. All in about 7 minutes total.
So I figure it will only take me about 3 minutes to go to there, find the screw, and come back, so What the Hey.

So Mrs Bear was busy on the computer, in the loft, so I removed my oxygen line, and I go over to the door, open it, go out & close the door.
Then I walk across the front porch, past my generator, 2 rocking chairs, right past where my Smoker used to be, and over to the end of the porch, behind the Weber Gas Grill.
The screw wasn’t there, like Mrs Bear said——Those guys who painted my house must have removed it & never put that one back in.

So now I only have to get back, so I start walking, Uh Oh, this doesn’t feel right—I know this feeling——It’s like being Drunk & staggering (Been There—Done That). I grabbed the railing, but it got worse.
I’m doing everything I can to stay upright, left the railing with the front door knob as my next target-Got it. Open door, holding onto the knob. Closed the door with both hands & a shoulder. Still holding the knob to keep me on my feet.
The closest place to sit was Mrs Bear’s chair, so that’s my next destination. (About 8’ away)
I let go of the door knob, and off I go——Then it was like somebody turned the lights off.
I went down, I think on one knee at first, but I’m not sure, but I know I hit my head on the floor. Everything else is cloudy, until I realized I was on the floor.
The oxygen tubing was laying right next to me, so I pulled it all the way from my chair, over past the coffee table, to me, and Stuck the Cannula in my nose.
Then I laid my head down on Mrs Bear’s chair awhile, because now I’m on my knees, until the Oxygen cleared my head enough to actually know what’s going on. I sat on her chair a couple minutes, before making it back to my own. I called Mrs Bear down & told her what just happened, at least the parts I could remember. She said, Now you know not to do that any more!!

I won’t be doing that any more. The way I figure it, When just sitting on my recliner, doing absolutely nothing physically, my Oxygen saturation can stay slightly above the danger area without any supplemental oxygen. But anything more than a 15’ or 20’ walk is too much to do without Oxygen. 
Now I know!

So I'm Still Here!!

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 9, 2022)

Yikes! Glad you’re safe. Take care of yourself, young man. So sorry you’re tethered to the O2 but I’m grateful it’s working for you. We need your wisdom and experience. Try and behave!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 9, 2022)

That's getting just a little too close for comfort, John.  Real glad you made it.
I would suggest you rig up a belt carrier for a small oxygen tank.  That way you're covered the next time you feel adventurous.  After all, I'm not done learning from you.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow! That is scary Bear. Do they make a small compact bottle that you could carry easily for small excursions from the house like this? Something that could provide 30 minutes or less of O2?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2022)

Glad to hear your safe John. Next time listen to Mama bear. 

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2022)

WOA buddy.  Glad you are ok.  Sounds like you know what to do, and not too.  Very happy this was not much worse.  Be safe over there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Yikes! Glad you’re safe. Take care of yourself, young man. So sorry you’re tethered to the O2 but I’m grateful it’s working for you. We need your wisdom and experience. Try and behave!


Thank You Sven!!
That's Very Kind of you!

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> That's getting just a little too close for comfort, John.  Real glad you made it.
> I would suggest you rig up a belt carrier for a small oxygen tank.  That way you're covered the next time you feel adventurous.  After all, I'm not done learning from you.  LOL.
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!
You just made me look for a Belt carrier for my Innogen G5 battery operated Concentrator, and I just ordered a Belt carrier 5 minutes ago.
I have a bag & Shoulder harness for it, but I can't wear it, because the strap lays right over my blocked Carotid Arteries.
For what I did today I could have just carried it in my hand, but I thought I could go that short time & distance without it. I guess I was wrong!!!
Thanks Buddy!

John


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 9, 2022)

Be careful Bear. We here and your family would miss you too much.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 9, 2022)

Glad you're OK Bear! Definitely don't need another one going!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 9, 2022)

Sounds like a pretty scary ordeal John, great to see you made it thru that episode. Take mamas advice, and take it easy! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow John!  Glad you are OK.  That's a really close call.  Good to hear you immediately ordered a more portable add on to make sure this didn't happen again.


----------



## negolien (Apr 9, 2022)

Sorry to hear that buddy... Best wishes for you getting old sucks :<(...


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 9, 2022)

Bear, if that had been me, the oxygen deprivation would have been the least of my worries.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 9, 2022)

Yikes, scary one. Happy you’re here to tell us the story.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 9, 2022)

John , It's a good thing you stayed focused and didn't panic . 
Not the same thing , but I got in an attic one time and got short on air . Then couldn't catch my breath . 
Like I said , good thing you kept your stuff together .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 9, 2022)

John,
Thank goodness you didn't hit your head on anything when you went down. 
Now, don't ever do anything like that again, please. 

Stu


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 9, 2022)

Dang Bear, that is a close one. Stay safe and relaxed!


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey John.  Sure glad that you made it through the ordeal.

Sounds like a tough learning experience.

Stay well.  Looking forward to years of input from you.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow to say the least.
I can imagine the lecture or at least the "look" from the Mrs.
If the belt carrier doesn't work maybe a luggage carrier would help to lug the generator for some strolling around on the deck.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 9, 2022)

Glad you are ok , sure could have been worse. That portable belt unit should help a lot next time.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 9, 2022)

Damn Bear! Yeah...don't do that again! Stay safe ole buddy!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 10, 2022)

Darn John. You be careful big guy.


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2022)

Hand in there Brother.
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2022)

Morning Bear, Sounds like it's time for a portable unit...  You can't be stuck inside all the time...   And it would be safer...  Stay safe my friend...

Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 10, 2022)

Good to see your alright bear


----------



## normanaj (Apr 10, 2022)

Glad to hear that you got through it alright.

We've all done something that we learned after the fact not to ever do again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

I'd like to Thank Everyone for their concern:
This whole episode was my fault, due to my miscalculation.
I didn't realize there was that much difference between the amount of oxygen saturation needed to just sit relaxed, and the amount needed to just walk a short distance.
I have a Real good battery operated portable Concentrator "Inogen1 Gen #5" that I can use. However it comes in a canvas-like bag, with a shoulder strap that I can't wear, because the strap rests right on my problem blocked Carotid Arteries.

So when Gary mentioned a "Belt carrier" I looked it up, and found & ordered one.
If I'm not happy with that, we'll figure out a way to eliminate the shoulder strap & turn it into a small carrying handle, and I'll just carry it like a Lunch Box.
It only weighs about 6 pounds total.

There's all kinds of things I had to learn with this Oxygen thing. I had 50' of plastic tubing on the floor of my house to go from room to room, and it was always getting twisted & tangled just like monofilament gets when you're fishing without a swivel.  So I got a brainstorm, and instead of using 2 sections of 25' with a swivel connector to make 50', I got 3 sections of 14' with 2 swivel connectors to make 42'. Now the oxygen tubing lays flat on the floor nearly all the time.

So Thanks again to all my Smoking Brothers!!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 10, 2022)

WOW Bear...Glad you made it back to us. 

 I can't believe your doctor didn't tell you that portable units were available.  My father in law had one and was able to go where ever he needed to go.

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 10, 2022)

That’s too close of a call Bear, you take care of yourself!  Your fam needs ya there and we need ya here on SMF!  That new unit should be the answer!  BTW, you don’t wanna upset a Mama Bear, I hear that can be bad news!  . So glad your ok!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 10, 2022)

Bear, Yikes ! Watch out you aren't  20 anymore ! If you were you have some oxygen tanks hooked up in your WEB gear !


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That’s too close of a call Bear, you take care of yourself!  Your fam needs ya there and we need ya here on SMF!  That new unit should be the answer!  BTW, you don’t wanna upset a Mama Bear, I hear that can be bad news!  . So glad your ok!


Thank You Justin!!
Yup, they can get pretty Grizzly!

Bear


crazymoon said:


> Bear, Yikes ! Watch out you aren't  20 anymore ! If you were you have some oxygen tanks hooked up in your WEB gear !


Thank You CM !!
Yup, that's where most of my problems began.

Bear


----------



## nicefly (Apr 10, 2022)

You had a near life experience. Let's not try that again.

Hang in there man I like your posts.  Selfish, I know haha.
John


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2022)

nicefly said:


> You had a near life experience. Let's not try that again.
> 
> Hang in there man I like your posts.  Selfish, I know haha.
> John


Thank You, John!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 11, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *I won’t be doing that again (Scary)*​
> 
> 
> It’s about time to put the Bee traps up again, so there are 11 traps that have to go up.
> ...


Glad you are ok.,next time take the O2 with ya.We don't want anything bad to happen to you.

HT


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 11, 2022)

I agree with others...You step by step list is great. But, there is a lot of wisdom to be gleaned from that brain of yours. Dont be pushing the limits like that again. And thats coming from a 30 yr RN. Dont be making me get all mean nurse on ya.

Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2022)

hoity toit said:


> Glad you are ok.,next time take the O2 with ya.We don't want anything bad to happen to you.
> 
> HT


Thank You HT !!
I screwed up---I didn't think it would be a big deal, and I didn't want to close my O2 tubing in the Front door.
Like I said "I won't be doing that again".

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2022)

Gee John,
I thought you were going to say the bee's got you or something like that. 
Like said above, find or make some kind of a carrier for your next adventure. And stay on your feet when you are out of your chair

But seriously , bee careful

David


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 11, 2022)

Woe there John pump the brakes 
young man 
Your family at home and your virtual family need you around for a long time !

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I agree with others...You step by step list is great. But, there is a lot of wisdom to be gleaned from that brain of yours. Dont be pushing the limits like that again. And thats coming from a 30 yr RN. Dont be making me get all mean nurse on ya.
> 
> Jim



Thank You for the kind words Jim!
I learned----I tested my O2 Saturation, sitting in my chair, without using oxygen.
I held my own, between 92% and 93% for 7 minutes. I had no idea a short walk of about 30' on a flat deck & back would cause it to plunge like that.
Now I do know!

John


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey Bear, I'm a bit late chiming in here but I gotta tell you, it scared the snot out of me reading your dialog. I knew you had to be alright because you posted about it but it was kinda like watching the ending of a scary movie for the second time: you know what's gonna happen but the tension level is still really high. glad you're ok though buddy.

Robert


----------



## bigal162 (Apr 12, 2022)

Glad you are ok. Please do figure a way to carry your portable with you when you want to get out. I use bottles and thankfully don't have a problem with over the shoulder carry.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 12, 2022)

Glad you are okay. That must have ben pretty creepy feeling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Gee John,
> I thought you were going to say the bee's got you or something like that.
> Like said above, find or make some kind of a carrier for your next adventure. And stay on your feet when you are out of your chair
> 
> ...


Thank You David!!
The Belt thing I ordered should be here on the 19th.
Hopefully that will work good for me----Not like the strangling Shoulder thing!
We'll see.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *I won’t be doing that again (Scary)*​
> 
> 
> It’s about time to put the Bee traps up again, so there are 11 traps that have to go up.
> ...



Wow, I'm glad you made it through.  Thats enough of a test to know it all now.  Keep safe man :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Woe there John pump the brakes
> young man
> Your family at home and your virtual family need you around for a long time !
> 
> Keith


Thank You Keith!!
Appreciate that !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Hey Bear, I'm a bit late chiming in here but I gotta tell you, it scared the snot out of me reading your dialog. I knew you had to be alright because you posted about it but it was kinda like watching the ending of a scary movie for the second time: you know what's gonna happen but the tension level is still really high. glad you're ok though buddy.
> 
> Robert


Thanks a bunch, Buddy!!
At the time, I was worried more about scaring Mrs Bear, if she saw me laying on the floor. I was sitting in her chair, and back on oxygen, before I called her down.
She just shook her head, like I've seen so many times in the past. 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2022)

bigal162 said:


> Glad you are ok. Please do figure a way to carry your portable with you when you want to get out. I use bottles and thankfully don't have a problem with over the shoulder carry.


Thank You bigal,
I'll get it nailed down, soon I hope.
I never had problems, until November 2012, when a Dr screwed up before and during Open Heart surgery. Throw Agent Orange in and I got a mess.
My blocked Carotids make it that I can't take pressure over the fronts of my shoulders, and if I want to look up, I have to sit down first. It's almost too many things to keep track of.

Bear


----------



## checkdude (Apr 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Glad you are ok , sure could have been worse. That portable belt unit should help a lot next time.


Wow! Sure  am glad you're ok. Take care.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2022)

hooked on smoke said:


> Glad you are okay. That must have ben pretty creepy feeling.


Thank You!!
I had it happen before, very similar.
You don't know how long you were out, until your head clears. Then your current position helps you figure out what happened. It helps if others were there to see it, but in this case the only other one there was Mrs Bear, and I managed to keep her in the dark, until I was back to normal.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Wow, I'm glad you made it through.  Thats enough of a test to know it all now.  Keep safe man :)


Thank You Tall !!
No more of this kind of testing!!! 

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Apr 14, 2022)

Dang John, what an alarming event. Considering what happened, as has been recommended by other guys, having a backup emergency O2 source would be mandatory in my book. Keeping it handy enough to implement within seconds would bring significant peace of mind, but I know you well enough to realize that you have things well under control. However, remain ever vigilant.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2022)

checkdude said:


> Wow! Sure  am glad you're ok. Take care.



Thank You Dude!!
Appreciate That.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2022)

idahopz said:


> Dang John, what an alarming event. Considering what happened, as has been recommended by other guys, having a backup emergency O2 source would be mandatory in my book. Keeping it handy enough to implement within seconds would bring significant peace of mind, but I know you well enough to realize that you have things well under control. However, remain ever vigilant.


Thank You Pete!!
It was just an experiment that went Awry.
I can assure you that was my last one on that subject.

Bear


----------

